# Jennings: Rubio Is Overhyped



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

> Brandon Jennings believes fellow 2009 draftee Ricky Rubio is an overhyped prospect.
> 
> "Well, put it like this: If he was in a workout with me [and fellow point-guard prospects] Jonny Flynn, Jrue Holiday, Tywon Lawson, Stephen Curry, he wouldn't probably be at the top," Jennings said Friday.
> 
> ...


article here

Currently, the Kings are projected to draft Ricky Rubio, how does everyone feel about these comments? Do Kings fans like or dislike Rubio? If so who would you think is the best fit for your team?


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

Rubio is better than Jennings.

I have seen both play with their respective teams this year, and let me tell you, Rubio is one of those unspectacular but super effective players, kind of like a chauncey billups (although if Rubio does reach his potential I am sure that he will be a lot better player than chauncey billups is in his prime). On the other hand, Jennings is like Jason Williams, always looking for the spectacular rather than safe plays. In a way, they are PGs with very different style. They are both very good players, but give me Rubio every day of the week. If the Kings can get him, I will be watching a lot of Kings games this year


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

lol Jennings. Stupid ****.


----------

